# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιηση. Ξεπερνιέται?

## ERMIS85

Γεια σας και πάλι!!!!Έχω ανοίξει και αλλα θέματα αλλα σήμερα ανοίγω 
καινούργιο για κάτι πολυ σημαντικό.Κακοποιουμαι
λοιπόν συστηματικά απο μωρό.Τώρα οι δικοί μου άρχισαν να μαλακωνουν 
αλλα μου χουν μείνει πολλα προβλήματα.Ένα απο αυτα 
που με ταλαιπωρεί είναι η αποπραγματοποιηση.
Την έχω καπου 3 χρόνια 4..Ζω με αυτο το απαισιο συναίσθημα 
λόγω του ότι δεν έχω δουλεια χρήματα και όταν είχα ζητήσει
απ τους δικούς μου ψυχολόγο μου αρνήθηκαν και 
με κάναν χειρότερα.Θα γίνουμε ρεζίλι κλπ κλπ.
Μέχρι και ξύλο έφαγα.Τέλος πάντων άρχισα πριν 
κανα χρόνο και πήγαινα κρυφά σε ψυχοθεραπευτρια.
Αρχικά ήμουν τρομαγμενη με αυτο το συναίσθημα το περίεργο.
Έψαχνα στο νετ για ασθένειες διάβαζα και αγχωνομουν.
Νόμιζα είχα διπολικη είχα ψύχωση...Ήταν πολυ έντονο
το συναίσθημα αυτο...Η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου είπε..Αγχωδης νευρωση.
Είναι απο άγχος αυτο.Φταίει το σπίτι σου κλπ κλπ.
Ηθελα χάπια.Επέμενε ότι δε τα χρειάζομαι.Απο τότε έχω βελτιωθεί 
αρκετά μονη μου.Το έχω αυτο το άσχημο συναίσθημα γιατί η καλη
μου η ψυχολόγος έφυγε για Αθήνα και δεν υπήρχε άλλη στην 
επαρχία.Επίσης στο άσχημο περιβάλλον συνέχισα να ζω και ζω ακόμα 
και ας βελτιώθηκε η συμπεριφορά τους.Θέλω κάποια στιγμη όταν 
πιάσω δουλεια να πάω σε ψυχίατρο ψυχολόγο κλπ.
Αγχωνομαι για ένα πράγμα.Πιστεύω ότι και χάπια να πάρω..
Βασικά φοβάμαι ότι και χάπια να πάρω ποτε δε θα το ξεπεράσω εντελώς..
Ποτε δε θα γίνω εντελώς καλα...

----------


## ERMIS85

Βελτιωθηκα μονη μου γιατί μου έδινε δύναμη η σκέψη ότι 
θα πάρω χάπια και θα το ξεπεράσω.Και γιατί κατάλαβα τι έχω περίπου..
Αλλα σκεφτομαι και έχω και το φόβο και αν δε το ξεπεράσω εντελώς;;;;

----------


## ERMIS85

Παιδια απαντηστε μου γρήγορα γιατί θα λυποθυμησω απ το άγχος!!!!!
Έχω αυτη την αποπραγματοπιηση εδω και καιρό.
Νιώθω περίεργα με τα αντικείμενα και ιδίως όταν μου μιλάνε άτομα..
Δε μπορω να τους κοιτάζω απ ευθείας γιατί με κυριεύει το 
περίεργο αυτο συναίσθημα.Εννοώ πολυ περιεργο!!!Οποίος 
το έχει θα καταλάβει!!!Ε και μόλις διάβασα κάτι για δισσχιστικη 
διαταραχή και με έπιασε πανικός!!!!Δε θα το ξεπεράσω ποτε ε;;;;;;

----------


## chesire

Ειχα αποπραγματοποιηση σε εντονο βαθμο απο 9 χρονων, και φαντασου τοτε αντε να καταλαβω τι μου συμβαινει. Εφτασα στα 20 για να μου πει ψυχολογος τι μου συνεβαινε, καθως κατα τη διαρκεια μιας αγχωδους διαταραχης επανηλθε η αποπραγματοποιηση πολυ εντονα. Ειναι ενα συμπτωμα εντονου αγχους οπως σου ειπε και ο ψυχολογος σου, πολυ ενοχλητικο αλλα απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια πιστευω οτι τρεφεται παρα πολυ με το φοβο του "μηπως το ξαναπαθω, αυτο που μου συμβαινει δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο" κλπ. οποτε ξεκολλα απο αυτα γιατι και νοημα δεν εχει να τα σκεφτεσαι και χειροτερα θα σε κανουν. το εχει πολυς κοσμος ακομα και μικρα παιδια. μην το φοβασαι και μην τρεμεις ποτε θα σου ξαναερθει γιατι το κανεις χειροτερο. φανταζομαι θα εχεις παρατηρησει οτι οσο κ αν σε ταλαιπωρει συνεχιζεις κανονικα τις νοητικες σου λειτουργιες οταν το εχεις. δηλαδη και μιλας με ανθρωπους και κανεις πραγματα. επισης σημαντικο,μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ γα το καθετι. η αποπραγματοποιηση πχ μπορει να συναντηθει και σε σχιζοφρενεια,αλλα αυτο δεν λεει κατι. Εγω οταν το ειχα διαβασει αυτο ειχα κοντεψει να λιποθυμισω απο το φοβο μου, αλλα η ψυχολογος μου με ειχε διαβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι απο το αγχος. απο ο,τι καταλαβαινω απο οσα λες σε εχει κυριεψει ο φοβος σου,οποτε προσπαθησε να το αποβαλεις γιατι λογω του φοβου σου εχει μεγενθυθει τοσο πολυ. αν ηρεμισεις ισως δεις και πραγματικα ποια ειναι τα βαθυτερα προβληματα που φερνουν στην επιφανεια αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα που φαινεται να μην συνδεεται με κανενα βαθυτερο προβλημα.

----------


## ERMIS85

Να σαι καλα!!!Έβαλα τα κλαμματα τώρα.Είχα τρεις ώρες δε μπορούσα 
να ηρεμήσω.Γυρνάνε στο κεφάλι μου χίλιες δυο αρρώστιες.
Όντως συνεχίζω κανονικά διαβάζω κοιτάζω τηλεόραση κλπ..
Απλά το σκέφτομαι όταν πχ..Θα πάω για μάθημα..Ωχ!Και αν το παθω;;Όταν 
βρω αγορι;Ωχ!Και αν το παθω;;;;Αν μου βρει ο ψυχολόγος ότι έχω κάτι αλλο;;
Γενικά το σκέφτομαι.Πήρα δυο βαλεριανες τώρα για να ηρεμήσω και να διαβάσω.
Φοβάμαι μη τρελλαθω.Ξεπερνιέται ποτε εντελώς το απαισιο αυτο συναίσθημα;
Καλα εγω έχω ένα σωρό οικογενειακά θέματα..Κακοποίηση κλπ.
Απο μωρό.Ξύλο καταπίεση.Απο εκει προέρχεται.
Αλλα το ξεπερνά κανείς εντελώς;

----------


## chesire

Ισως δεν εισαι τωρα σε θεση να το καταλαβεις αλλα το αν θα ξεπεραστει εντελως εξαρταται κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο και απο εσενα :) Με την παροδο του χρονου και οταν για καποιο λογο σταματησεις να του δινεις τοση σημασια(ειτε γιατι θα εχεις βρει κατι αλλο να σε ανησυχει περισσοτερο ειτε επειδη θα εισαι πολυ χαρουμενη και ηρεμη) θα υποχωρησει απο μονο του. Ειναι σημαντικο ομως να μαθεις να μην το φοβασαι, να το απομυθοποιησεις μεσα σου γιατι επι της ουσιας δεν ειναι τιποτα. Ειναι κριμα να πεφτεις σε φαυλο κυκλο λογω του φοβου σου. Δεν εισαι τρελη και ουτε θα τρελαθεις μη φοβασαι (λογικα αυτο σου λεει και ο ψυχολογος σου). Μην σου πω απο την πολλη λογικη τα παθαινουμε ολα αυτα, χαχαχα! Ηρεμισε, κανε πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν, διαβασε, πηγαινε βολτα, δες καμια ταινια. Και θεσε ως προτεραιοτητα μιας και βλεπεις ψυχολογο να λυσεις τα πιο σοβαρα θεματα που μου λες μεσα σου για νε ελαχιστοποιησεις και την πιθανοτητα να σου ξανασυμβει. Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην παρεις καποιο φαρμακακι, τωρα δεν ειμαι και ειδικος. ομως μια χαρα μπορεις και μονη σου να το αντιμετωπισεις :)

----------


## chesire

Εγραψα και πριν αλλα επεσε το ιντερνετ και δεν ξερω αν δημοσιευτηκε,οποτε αν δεις δυο απαντησεις μην παραξενευτεις. Λεω οτι το αν θα το ξεπερασεις η οχι εξαρταται κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοτο και απο εσενα την ιδια οσο και αν τωρα δεν μπορεις να το δεις και να το καταλαβεις :) οταν καποια στιγμη αργοτερα ηρεμισεις, η εισαι χαρουμενη με κατι η γενικα εχεις κατι αλλο πιο εντονο να σε απασχολει τοτε θα δεις οτι και αυτο θα αρχισει απο μονο του να "υποβαθμιζεται". Δεν θα τρελαθεις, μην το φοβασαι αυτο γατι απλως δεν θα συμβει. Μη σου πω οτι απο την υπερβολικη λογικη μας τα παθαινουμε ολα αυτα, χαχαχα! κανε πραγματα οσο μπορεις, βγαινε για βολτες, μιλα με ανθρωπους(ΟΧΙ για την αποπραγματοποιηση σου), βλεπε ταινιες και προσπαθησε να εισαι ηρεμη και να εστιαζεις σε μικρα πραγματα καθε μερα. απομυθοποιησε το λιγο μεσα σου,γιατι επι της ουσιας ειναι κατι χαζο. και οταν νιωσεις καλυτερα απο αυτο, μιας και βλεπεις ψυχολογο προσπαθησε να λυσεις τα βαθυτερα θεματα που σε απασχολουν. Γιατι ενταξει ολων οι γονεις καναν λαθη. Καποιο καναν λαθη ανεπανορθωτα. αλλα δεν γινεται μια ζωη να ζεις εχοντας αυτο ως γραμμη γιατι εσυ δεν εισαι οι γονεις σου. οποτε πρεπει καποι στιγμη αυτο να μπει μια και καλη στην ακρη, να το αντιμετωπισεις, να το αποδεχτεις και να πας παρακατω

----------


## ERMIS85

Έχω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο δυο χρόνια.Βασικά έφυγε η καλη για Αθήνα
και άρχισα μετα και πήγαινα σε μια άλλη που δε μ αρεσε καθόλου
.Απο πέρυσι έχω να πάω.Σε γενικες γραμμές να σου πω δε το πολυσκεφτομουν.
Εννοώ μιλούσα με εκείνον τον τύπο και χαιρομουν κλπ κλπ.
Σχεδίαζα να περάσω κάπου γιατί δίνω πάλι φέτος.
Την είχα την άσχημη αίσθηση αλλα σε μικρο βαθμό.
Πάντως ποτε δε το ξεπέρασα εντελώς.οκ δεν 
ακολούθησα και σταθερή θεραπεία.Θα αρχίσω να πηγαίνω πάλι.
Θα ψαξω να δω που υπάρχει άλλος ψυχολόγος.Πάντως 
νιώθω χάλια.Σκέφτομαι ότι δε θα το ξεπεράσω ποτε.Χάπια 
θα ζητήσω σίγουρα.Αλλα σκέφτομαι η μάλλον 
τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα.Θα ζω με αυτο οληβμου τη 
ζωη..Έτσι σκέφτομαι και νιώθω πολυ χάλια...

----------


## Antreas MpR

Όλα ξεπερνιούνται.
Απλά,κάποιοι έχουμε την τάση να "χιλιομελεταμε" τα ίδια και τα ίδια,και αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το 1 να γίνει 1000 με το πέρας του χρόνου.
Καλύτερα από όλους,την έχουν όσοι παίρνουν πρέφα,ότι το παρελθόν,είναι απλά ανάμνηση,τίποτα παραπάνω,και έτσι δίνουν στον εαυτό τους την δυνατότητα να ευχαριστηθούν το παρών,μιας και μονο αυτό έχει σημασία.
Θα τα έχεις σκεφτεί και μονη σου αυτά,φαντάζομαι.
Αφοσιώσου στο τώρα,και διέγραψε το παρελθόν,αυτή είναι η πραγματική θεραπεία.

----------


## ERMIS85

Καλημερα.Ρε παιδια..Νιώθω τόσο χάλια..Ψυχολογικά..
Γιατί να μου τύχουν εμένα αυτα;Σκέφτομαι ότι την αποπραγματοποιηση 
δε θα τη ξεπεράσω ποτε...Νιώθω πολυ χάλια...

----------


## a+b

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΥΧΝΑ

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------


## lullaby

Παιδιά ο σύντροφός μου έχει αποπροσωποποίηση και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Έχει απομακρυνθεί απο όλους και απο όλα και δεν έχει διάθεση για τίποτα! Του φαίνονται όλα περίεργα, πράγματα και πρόσωπα, ακόμη και ο εαυτός του κι έτσι δεν θέλει να βλέπει κανέναν, ούτε καν εμένα! Έχει συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις και φοβίες για τα πάντα και έτσι δεν θέλει να έρθει σε επαφή με ψυχολόγο! Τον πειράζουν τα πάντα και νιώθει ότι πιέζεται με το παραμικρό! Εσείς που το περνάτε ή περάσατε πως θα θέλατε να σας συμπεριφέρεται το περιβάλλον σας; Τι να κάνω; Πως να τον στηρίξω που είναι συνέχεια αρνητικός στα πάντα;

----------


## Sotosmagas12345

Δύσκολο και σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Κι εμένα με έπιανε αρκετά πρώτα. Τώρα δεν παθαίνω πανικό αλλά νιώθω συνέχεια σαν ζόμπι ή ρομπότ ας πούμε. Το πρώτο πράγμα που καλουμαστε όλοι να κάνουμε μόλις το νιώσουμε είναι να ηρεμήσουμε, να βάλουμε κάτω τα πράγματα και να δούμε τι μας οδήγησε προς τα εκεί. Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να δημιουργήθηκε σε κάποιον λόγω υπαρξιακών ανησυχιών. Μπορεί να είναι κάποιου είδους εμμονή. Εμένα με έπιασε πρώτη φορά όταν μελετούσα αναλυτικά τον κλάδο της μεταφυσικής στην φιλοσοφία. Όταν το βιώσατε κι εσείς είχατε κρίσεις πανικού στα πρώτα στάδια?

----------


## renia77

καταφέρατε να το ξεπεράσετε?

----------

